# Brown Sugar Smell...



## r_k_chic47 (Aug 28, 2008)

Maybe I'm just crazy, but my hedgehog's cage always seems to smell just like brown sugar. And I know it's not his food, because I've smelled it, and it does NOT smell good :lol: even Pepper himself kinda smells like brown sugar. Note that I have NEVER fed him anything with brown sugar in it, and even after everything in the cage (including the cage itself) has been cleaned, it still ends up smelling like brown sugar the next day. Has anyone else noticed odd smells with their hedgehog, or am I just psycho? :lol:


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I haven't noticed any odd smells, but the strangest things to me smell like BROWN SUGAR! It's very, very weird. Celery that has been sitting out smells like brown sugar, especially. The most random things. I don't know why, but I thought I'd just mention maybe it's a common smell and we associate them together? Or, I am insane. I think I might be leaning towards the latter. :lol:


----------



## r_k_chic47 (Aug 28, 2008)

LOL well this is the only thing that I've noticed that smells like it, but I'll be on the lookout for other brown-sugar-smelling objects :lol:


----------



## hndspk (Aug 28, 2008)

I dont know if this helps any, but does the food have any kind of herbs in it at all? My sister-in-law had a baby and wasn't producing enough milk (sorry if this is too much information) but she did some research on how to boost production and started taking fenegreek which made her smell like maple syrup. Just a thought, hope you figure it out.


----------



## r_k_chic47 (Aug 28, 2008)

Really? Wow, I didn't know that was possible! :lol: I'll have to check the ingredient list, maybe that's whats making him smell like brown sugar/syrup! (this is Wellness Indoor Health Adult Cat Food)

Hmm, let's see:
Deboned Chicken, Chicken Meal, Rice, *Ground Barley*, Ground Rice, Whitefish Meal, Natural Chicken Flavor, Tomato Pomace, Oat Fiber, Chicken Liver, Chicken Fat (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols, a natural source of Vitamin E), Cranberries, Olive Oil, *Chicory Root Extract*, Cranberry Extract Powder, Cranberry Fiber, Flaxseed, Potassium Chloride, Vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin, Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C), Thiamine Mononitrate, Calcium Pantothenate, Riboflavin, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Beta­Carotene, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D-3 Supplement, Folic Acid, Biotin, Vitamin B-12 Supplement), Choline Chloride, Minerals (Zinc Proteinate, Zinc Sulfate, Iron Proteinate, Ferrous Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Manganese Sulfate, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite), Glucosamine Hydrochloride, Chondroitin Sulfate, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Dried Kelp, L-Carnitine, Lactobacillus Plantarum, Enterococcus Faecium, Lactobacillus Casei, Lactobacillus Acidophil us, Taurine, *Rosemary Extract*

The bolded ones are the only ingredients that I know of that might be herbs..lol. Do any of them look familiar in what your sister-in-law took?


----------



## hndspk (Aug 28, 2008)

no, Fenugreek is an actual herb. It's the seeds of the fenugreek plant roasted and ground up. After i replied to this post i was cleaning out my hedgies cage and then i noticed the brown sugar smell too. I guess it's just how they smell, lol.


----------



## r_k_chic47 (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh, ok. Good, I'm not crazy! Are you using the same brand of cat food as me(Wellness Indoor Formula)? Maybe some of the ingredients in the cat food is making his poops smell differently.


----------



## hndspk (Aug 28, 2008)

No, I a different kind. I think it's his pee that smells like that. My guy poops in one corner all the time and when i take his liner out to wash, it's the rest of it that smells like that. Not that I'm smelling his liner, lol


----------



## r_k_chic47 (Aug 28, 2008)

Huh. Well, that is wierd. I guess some hedgies just have that smell.


----------

